# bild in cartoon-bild machen?^



## Kalma (23. November 2006)

Hey,

ich will eine Seite machn, die im "Cartoon"-Look ist. Das heißt, alle Bilder sollen wie gemalt aussehen, halt wie im Cartoon.

Weiß jemand, wie man das am Besten realisieren könnte?

Danke im Voraus
David


----------



## helaukoenig (24. November 2006)

Da gibt es viele Wege, aber am Anfang würde ich erste einmal über BILD-EINSTELLEN die Farbanzahl deutlich reduzieren anschließend mit dem Filter "Konturen betonen" eben diese betonen und dann eventuell nach Geschmack noch einen der diversen künstlerischen Filter drauflegen. Ein Zuviel an Details lässt sich mit Wischfinger gut entfernen.
Vergleich dazu den Anhang


----------

